# PRTA - Manheim, TX



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

So does anyone have any word on the Qualifying? May b a little early, but I am eager to hear...


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

houston--whk said:


> So does anyone have any word on the Qualifying? May b a little early, but I am eager to hear...


Heard 15 back to a double blind

13 to water marks


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Numbers, maybe? But thx for the word! Plz keep me posted. 

Thx agn.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

houston--whk said:


> Numbers, maybe? But thx for the word! Plz keep me posted.
> 
> Thx agn.


Sorry no numbers


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

No worries. Thx just the same.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Callbacks to Open?


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

callback numbers:
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,18,19,20,23,24,25,27,28,34,37,40,42,44,45,46,48,50,52,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,70


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Lauraine & Dave Grevlos,H/Bobby George, & Mossy Oaks Icy Hot "Chilly" for WINNING the Qualifying at the PRTA on Fri. 3/01/13. This was Chilly's first Qual ever ran. Awesome Job Bobby


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

17 back to the 3rd series in Derby. 25 starters. Dogs not back. 2pu,4s,6h,7pu,8h,12h,13pu,25pu


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

21 back to 4th in Open. Sorry no numbers


----------

